# Looking for a custom P60, anyone making 2.7-6V drop ins with LOTS of modes?



## Geoffrey (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm late to the P60 game but have heavily invested in Solarforce hosts as well as a variety of drop ins. 

From what I've been using to date I've come up with two specific drop ins I'd like to source. 

Since I live in an area where our winters are extremely cold I heavily rely on CR123a cells. I daily use 18650 batteries in my lights but all my backup kits are CR123a batteries. 

What I'd like to get:
Triple or quad neutral P60 for work
Single LED P60 for edc

Both must be able to run off of a 18650 or two CR123a cells. 

That is a simple ask and there are many options. Where it gets complicated it seems is that I want advanced programming for both drop ins where I can add/remove modes, set outputs, hidden modes, etc. The advanced programming P60 I have from pflexpro is awesome but doesn't allow for 2X CR123a. 

I know 18650 is superior in most ways but our climate means I'm running CR123a batteries much of the year. 

Does anyone offer something like that will full mode support for 2x CR123a batteries not just low mode support?

Thanks

Geoffrey


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 31, 2018)

V5 covers your programming and mode and battery requests. You can even have different programs for 1x18650 vs 2x123. But solarforce hosts are usually to large

https://www.oveready.com/flashlights/legos/engines-heads/


----------

